# Where to buy woodies?



## imalizard (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering where the best place to buy woodies from? Ive seen herpshop and will probably go for them but is there another good place?

I want to get woodies this month or next and feed them off at the start of next year, is this enough breeding time?

Also for adult roaches from the herpshop its $6.60 and babys $3.30 would it be better to get lots of babys and wait or get adult ones?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Riley (Aug 12, 2008)

i get about 20g of the smallest ones, 10g of the size up from that, and 50g of the largest ones


----------



## imalizard (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so its better to get all different sizes? Is there any where else you can get woodies?


----------



## vs380kw (Aug 12, 2008)

woodiesforsale do a search of that on here!!! I bought woodies off them and they were great


----------



## wil (Aug 12, 2008)

dan murphys. 6 packs or cartons


----------



## scorps (Aug 12, 2008)

wil said:


> dan murphys. 6 packs or cartons




hahaha lol


----------



## imalizard (Aug 12, 2008)

I search woodiesforsale but I cant find it?


----------



## Riley (Aug 12, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Ok, so its better to get all different sizes? Is there any where else you can get woodies?


yeah i just get em so i have small ones to feed the beardies straight away, and then the big ones for breeding


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

I order my crickets from these guys and they're great.

http://frogs.org.au/arcade/


----------



## vs380kw (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/woodies-for-sale-4133


----------



## imalizard (Aug 12, 2008)

The info Ive been given so far seems like herpshop has the best prices?


----------



## imalizard (Aug 12, 2008)

I sent a email to jemmiwoodies just then


----------



## warren63 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I order my crickets from these guys and they're great.
> 
> http://frogs.org.au/arcade/


 
Just got my first order from these guys and quite happy with what i received.


----------



## Jewly (Aug 13, 2008)

warren63 said:


> Just got my first order from these guys and quite happy with what i received.


 
I was extremely happy with my first order but then for some reason, after I received my second order, quite a lot of them were dead already, probably 50% and then within a day or two, probably 90% had died. I emailed them and within a couple of days I received a call and they were quite happy to replace my order free of charge. The next lot I got were fine and I only lost a few which is to be expected and they do put 10% extra in to allow for ones that die during transit.

They are so much cheaper than anywhere else I've found and it's helping out a worthy cause.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

i love herpshop, but ARCade has better prices, and quality IME. also freight is cheaper. Plus profits go towards the froggies... 

also Livefoods unlimited is cheap, but they can try charge you a fortune on shipping. (attached is prices)


----------



## imalizard (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I need your help again. If I buy from the arcade it will cost $21 but If I buy from herpshop it will cost $16. But on the arcade they say adults and on the herp shop they are 55 day olds.

Is it better to get adults or 55days old. Hopefully I will be getting some next week.


Also, on the herp shop its $4.40 for 20mm ones and $5.50 for 15mm. Why is the bigger one cheaper?


----------



## Duke (Aug 14, 2008)

The prices stated on HerpShop are based on average weights. You need to whip our your calculator and do some maths.

I believe that the lifespan of the roaches is something like 60 days, so I'd class 55 day old roaches as adults.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

Biology of Nauphoeta cinerea based on Laboratory Data (Averages) at 30°C:
Minimum period between moult to adult and copulation 6 days in both sexes​ Interval between moult to adult and production of first ootheca 13 days​ Interval between moult to adult and hatch of first brood 44 days​ Interval between hatch of successive broods 1st - 2nd 40 days 
7th - 8th 99 days​ Average broods per female 6​ Incubation period in brood sac 36 days​ Eggs per ootheca 33​ Hatched eggs per ootheca 31​ Percentage of hatched insects that matured 99%​ Number of moults 7 - 8​ Period of nymphal development .​ (i) in isolation:
males (7 moults)
females (8 moults)

73 days
94 days ​ (ii) in groups:
males
females 

72 days 
85 days ​ Adult life span .​ males 365 days​ females 344 days​


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 14, 2008)

taken from herp shop web site.They live about 1 year.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive already done the maths, thats how I got those number and I have got other prices aswell. The lifespan for woodies is 365 days isnt it?

Beat me to it, yep thats what I thought

dig what up of the garden? Woodies?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

yes I mean dig some woodies out of the garden.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 14, 2008)

I cant find any woodies? Onnly red cockroaches
Is it better to buy adults or 55 day olds one. Its $21 for 100 adults and $16 for 100 55day olds.


----------



## Duke (Aug 14, 2008)

What I do from HerpShop, when ordering, is work out what to order based on my needs, and the weight of what you can put in one box.
HS give you 220g of roaches in the box, so I get mostly adults, then fill the rest of the weight with smaller ones, just to keep the stock going.

It depends on what you're feeding. If you're feeding adult lizards, then just order as many adult roaches as possible. If you're caring for juvies, then get a few adult breeders, and plenty of the size you desire.

If you've got a nice heat source and everything setup for your breeding colony, then don't worry too much about shopping around for the best price. Since it's gonna be self-sustaining, then just buy based on availability, and ease of ordering.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a 55l tub after school today and I should be getting my woodies on monday. How many woodies can fit in a 55l tub?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 15, 2008)

After ordering a bunch of adults, how long do you find until they start breeding?


----------



## imalizard (Aug 15, 2008)

I think its about a month

I just put a order for 50g of woodies, how long does it take for the email for the money order?


----------



## Duke (Aug 16, 2008)

Where did you order them from?

HerpShop normally get their woodies to my doorstep at 7am Tuesday morning.
They ship them out on Mondays.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 16, 2008)

I ordered them from herpshop, i just clicked place order. Is that right??

This is the set up













I have a 7cm thick line of Vaseline all around the top. I haven't added the food yet. Its a 55lt roller box with lots of hgoles drilled on the top.

The materials are:

egg cartons
tolietrolls
papertowl rolls
ripped up cardboard
newspaper rolled up


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 16, 2008)

they should breed heaps in that. Although it might be worth getting floun (spelling) as the roach poop sticks to the Vaseline and the roaches will be able to climb out.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 16, 2008)

your vaso isnt thick enough, they will be in your bed by morning. 

get fluon, MUCH easier. 



my roaches from ARCade were breeding adults. they had eggs and a bunch of babies as well. they also cut down my freight, because i bought SO much..


----------



## imalizard (Aug 17, 2008)

Where do you get fluon from?


----------



## warren63 (Aug 17, 2008)

Also from the Herp Shop


----------



## warren63 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kirby said:


> they will be in your bed by morning.
> 
> .


Agree


----------



## imalizard (Aug 17, 2008)

I just got an email from the herpshop saying the email address was wrong. How do you pay? Do I have to re-order?

EDIT: I have re-ordered


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 17, 2008)

its a pitty you out at Murray Bridge, There is a guy at the herp group that sells woodies for $10 per ice-cream container full.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

I went to put a thicker layer of Vaseline on the tub before but I put vicks stuff on by accident. Is the vicks stuff bad? It smells but i dont know if it is good or bad?


----------



## alex_c (Aug 18, 2008)

imalizard said:


> I went to put a thicker layer of Vaseline on the tub before but I put vicks stuff on by accident. Is the vicks stuff bad? It smells but i dont know if it is good or bad?



nope vicks is fine but much like vaseline it melts when it gets warm. Fluon is the best stuff to use.


----------



## imalizard (Aug 18, 2008)

Phew, thanks for that! I will probably get some fluon in a few months.


----------

